
‘We will get regular body upgrades’: what will humans look like in 100 years? - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/sep/22/regular-body-upgrades-what-will-humans-look-like-in-100-years
======
tomohawk
A better question would be what would society look like with politicians that
never retire? Plutocrats who never die?

